# Consultant for Film School Applications



## Film School Tips (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello Applicants! 
I offer application consulting services for a very small fee. When I applied for Film School I was desperate to talk to people from the "inside" and ask for advice. I'm happy to help you get a better idea of where you are standing! I

-read personal essays and written submissions for grammar and content,
-watch your visual submissions and can give you feedback
- will give you an idea what "type" of filmmakers we have in our program,

Outside of that: I'm happy to help and answer your general questions that you might have about the admission's process etc.

Just hit me up with a PM and maybe I can help you out! Of course there are no guarantees in life, but a couple of more eyes usually see more than two!

Good luck to you all!


----------



## JKL (Nov 24, 2011)

I really respect you for your willingness to help all the prospective students. I myself got rejected to every single school I applied to last year and have zero contacts--so I highly respect you for making it in to the top programs. However, isn't the purpose of this website to give and receive advice for free? I thought the tradition is for prospectives to receive help and, if they become successful (or if they learned something from their failures), offer help and advice to future hopefuls. 

I'm not a moderator or anyone important, but I just want to call you out because I don't want anyone else following suit with your idea--to charge a fee for advice on a website that is supposed to even the playing field for people like me who can't afford to pay for advice or have friends who are in the "inside."

I completely think your idea is a legitimate one, but this website doesn't seem like the appropriate place to do it--although I'm no moderator, so forgive me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

It just shows us that NYU is too close to Wall Street.


----------



## Film School Tips (Nov 24, 2011)

It takes time to review personal essays/written samples/watch visual submissions. It goes beyond general advice that can be given on an online forum. Consultants usually charge hundreds of dollars for services like that. NYU has nothing to do with Wall Street or with this. It is a very liberal and independent school that welcomes a diversity of people from different backgrounds. 

JKL, if you have general questions about the program I'm happy to help. Good luck to you all!


----------



## Seoulless (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm curious to know what is the representation of Israeli students and students from Muslim countries - which countries?


----------



## Film School Tips (Nov 25, 2011)

It's pretty mixed. We have students from Turkey, Lebanon, Iran, Israel, American-Jewish, Egyptian. You are judged by talent, merit and work ethic, not by religion.


----------



## Seoulless (Nov 25, 2011)

This is for the MFA in filmmaking? How many students are there? What are the admissions stats?


----------



## Film School Tips (Nov 25, 2011)

At least one third of the students are international, it's hard to track down exact facts about nationality, because many students in the program have very diverse national/ethnic backgrounds. Germans, Israelis, sunnits and shi'it Muslim people share class rooms and are part of one film community. The sense for community is a very essential ingredient for the program. You depend on each other to make your movies. In fact you will have to work with people very different from your own upbringing and background, which makes the Film School experience so rich and challenging. You have to work with people who you might not always become friends with. You learn a lot about your own values and will experience a huge personal growth which will essentially make you a better artist.


----------



## Amolak (Jan 29, 2021)

Film School Tips said:


> Hello Applicants!
> I offer application consulting services for a very small fee. When I applied for Film School I was desperate to talk to people from the "inside" and ask for advice. I'm happy to help you get a better idea of where you are standing! I
> 
> -read personal essays and written submissions for grammar and content,
> ...


Hey! How can we connect?


----------



## q64 (Feb 14, 2021)

Hello.  Do you have some tips for non-traditional student applying to undergrad programs?


----------



## q64 (Feb 20, 2021)

Just realized this thread is 10 years old!

I wonder whether OP made a good side business out of this


----------



## Pippy (Apr 13, 2021)

Film School Tips said:


> Hello Applicants!
> I offer application consulting services for a very small fee. When I applied for Film School I was desperate to talk to people from the "inside" and ask for advice. I'm happy to help you get a better idea of where you are standing! I
> 
> -read personal essays and written submissions for grammar and content,
> ...


----------



## Pippy (Apr 13, 2021)

How can we connect?


----------



## Amolak (Apr 13, 2021)

Amolak said:


> Hey! How can we connect?


Hey; how can we connect?


----------



## Chris W (Apr 13, 2021)

It doesn't seem like this person is on the site anymore.

However, we _may_ in the future be adding some sort of service like this on the site in the future. Just figuring some things out on how it would work and if I can find enough people to help out with it.

In the meantime you can post questions or get feedback in this forum:






						Portfolio & Essay Feedback and Advice
					

Get constructive feedback on your Film School Portfolio, Personal Statement, and Application



					www.filmschool.org


----------

